
Google Plans Pay-Per-View YouTube Movie Rentals - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/1685786/google-plans-pay-per-view-youtube-movie-rentals?partner=rss
======
skowmunk
It is inevitable, It's a surprise that they didn't do it till now.

But that $5 rental fee per movie, thats impossible pricing.

